# Living With Fibromyalgia - A Movie



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I can't endorse the video, as I haven't seen it, but I received an email about it, and wanted to share because it sounds so exciting!This is a breif description of the video:


> *A Journey of Hope and Understanding *When the mysterious pain and debilitating fatigue plaguing a loved one is diagnosed as "fibromyalgia," the first reaction is usually relief at finally having a name for the pain followed by confusion as everyone scrambles to get information. What does a diagnosis of fibromyalgia mean? Is there hope that things will get better?Filmmakers Daneen Akers and Stephen Eyer asked these questions when Daneen's mother was diagnosed with fibromyalgia several years ago. After watching their family search for answers, they decided to make a film about their own journey for understanding and hope. They interviewed doctors, experts, and most importantly, Daneen's mom and other fibromyalgia patients from diverse backgrounds who share their own stories of learning to survive and even thrive with this illness.The result of over two years of interviews and research, Living With Fibromyalgia is the film they wish their family could have watched together when they first heard the word "fibromyalgia."


For more information on the video, and to watch a preview, go here:http://www.immunesupport.com/ep/EP111107/index.cfm


----------

